# 04700768E110 skid shoes no longer available?



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

Every site I'm looking at shows discontinued. E110 was the replacement for E100 as far as I know, why is E110 now discontinued? What is the replacement part # for HSS commercial skids?

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darn fine question... I couldn't find them either. Some sites show them as discontinued, while others just show them as temporarily sold out. Maybe [email protected] can help?


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

Apparently the replacement is 76153-V41-000, even though they are different it's apparently the replacement per Honda.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives
Bob can probably fix you up.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

jdavis said:


> Apparently the replacement is 76153-V41-000, even though they are different it's apparently the replacement per Honda.


Hardly a replacement for what was an excellent product that provided for many, many years of service - no flipping over required.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't understand it either, makes no sense. Maybe Robert will chime in.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

tabora said:


> Hardly a replacement for what was an excellent product that provided for many, many years of service - no flipping over required.


I have a set of the honda heavy duty skids that I only used last year, tried polyurethane skids this year and won't ever go back. Much better!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I could use some quality skids that don't make the blower wider. My machine is a honda 1332. Any suggestions?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

These are good replacement

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S8S8DK0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have put a pair of these poly skids on one of my Ariens, and will be putting them on my other machines when the ones on them now wear out, as they work great.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Non-Abrasive-Skid-Shoes-72600300/100646414


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

oneacer said:


> I have put a pair of these poly skids on one of my Ariens, and will be putting them on my other machines when the ones on them now wear out, as they work great.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-Non-Abrasive-Skid-Shoes-72600300/100646414


What is the distance between the bolts on those? Don't know if they'd line up with the honda factory holes..


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They make this type of poly shoe in all different sizes, just Google it ....


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

oneacer said:


> They make this type of poly shoe in all different sizes, just Google it ....


I already have them. But there is no point in linking somebody on a Honda forum to skids that won't fit!

Honda Snow Blower Skid Shoe - Polyurethane Snow Blower Skid Shoes - Fallline


----------

